# Is this sound normal?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Just curious if this noise was a sign of illness or if it was natural? Thanks.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had five mice in the same family who sound like that and they've all been healthy (checked out by the vet more than once too the little monsters just to make sure!) If you aren't sure though I'm sure a vet would happily check your mouse out just to be sure  And here is one of my little vocalists in action (sadly no longer with us )


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

That's good to know. *breaths sigh of relief* I was thinking maybe the long car ride stressed her out to the point of making her sick.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd still say get her checked out to be safe - given how quickly they can fall really ill it's better to be safe than sorry!! Mintola (the mouse in my video) talked more and more as he got older so every so often he ended up at the vet just to double check that there was nothing wrong. I think he liked to make me panic! His sister, brother, dad and son Sealey all speak too - Sealey chirps when he wants attention and his sister sounds like she is giggling :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't know of any vets in our area that do mice. Mice are not very common (valued) pets in my area. I messaged Moustress because I know she's in my area. We'll see what she says.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

shadowmouse said:


> I don't know of any vets in our area that do mice. Mice are not very common (valued) pets in my area. I messaged Moustress because I know she's in my area. We'll see what she says.


Good thinking  I'm sure she'll be okay because from what I heard on the video she sounded just like Mintola!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

The chittering? Sounds like a resp issue to me, to be honest XD. It can be brought on by stress, so it could be the car drive. It could be her talking to you, but tbh I don't think its common. That chittering sound is caused, in my knowledge, by scarring of the lungs which they can live with for... forever, always making the sound after the infection is gone.

Anyhow, mine are chronic chitterers, and WillowDragon gave my a gem of a tip that worked for me;
Liquid Infant Echinacea, for Infants or Children, 4 drops per 200mls of water.
It just boosts their immune system so if there is any nasty lurking they should be much better able to get over it.

That would be my advice. Hope it goes well. xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think it's respiratory, but just bruxing; grinding the teeth together. It sounds intermittent, ll ike the mousie is going, hitter chitter chitter, stopping, and then doing it again. Noise like this is pretty normal, I think, and it's just an expression of excitement or annoyance. The mousie doesn't look annoyed to me, just very curious.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Kage Davies said:


> The chittering? Sounds like a resp issue to me, to be honest XD. It can be brought on by stress, so it could be the car drive. It could be her talking to you, but tbh I don't think its common. That chittering sound is caused, in my knowledge, by scarring of the lungs which they can live with for... forever, always making the sound after the infection is gone.
> 
> Anyhow, mine are chronic chitterers, and WillowDragon gave my a gem of a tip that worked for me;
> Liquid Infant Echinacea, for Infants or Children, 4 drops per 200mls of water.
> ...


Great suggestion. Does anyone know where I can buy it in the US? Looks like I could order it on-line, but I think that would take too long.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

moustress said:


> I don't think it's respiratory, but just bruxing; grinding the teeth together. It sounds intermittent, ll ike the mousie is going, hitter chitter chitter, stopping, and then doing it again. Noise like this is pretty normal, I think, and it's just an expression of excitement or annoyance. The mousie doesn't look annoyed to me, just very curious.


That's a relief. Thanks for posting Moustress. I'm turning into a paranoid mouse mommy, huh?

This doe is the MOST active!! She's down right hyper. LOL. Fun to play with.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

As far as I'm aware, mice don't brux only rats do, although you would be better asking someone with more experience. I would assume if it was normal ALL mice would do it though, and my breeding fancies don't do it at all. Lung scarring does cause an intermittent chittering noise, exactly like that. And yes, its when they get excited. They won't necessarily look ill.

I had one who did this as my very first mouse and she was dreadfully sick and I didn't realise until too late.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

my mousey makes the same noise, but only when shes in my hand or when she gets an especially tasty snack


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a shame more meeces aren't talkative  Out of all my meeces only the 5 related mice have done it and all of them have done it since they were babies. It'd be worth trying the echinacea tip though as if it isn't just a talkative mousie it'll surely help (gonna be trying that with one of my girls too :lol


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah. Well, what you really have to keep an eye out for is sneezing along with that sound. If she's sneezing, then you should definitely treat her. If not, then there's a chance she's just talking to you. Also watch if it gets very throaty/flemy sounding, or you see her breathing through her mouth at all.

Luck xx


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I've decided to let her rest tonight, then pick up some liquid echinacea tomorrow and give that a try.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

What about this stuff?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752411&lmdn=Small+Pet


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I give my mice vitamin drops from time to time. I know they sell echinacea liquid gels in the vitamin section of Wal Greens and such...I take them for myself and it helps me but I'm not sure how to dilute them for mice...perhaps the pharmacist would have a clue.


----------

